# Run-out gauge. Where to buy?



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Eventually I'll need a run-out gauge to measure various things in my shop. Centering lathed items, table saw blades etc etc.

Where to buy one and for a good price?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Look for "Dial Gauge", Ralph. They're very common and inexpensive. The kits with magnetic bases are pretty versatile.
Amazon.com: Anytime Tools Premium DIAL INDICATOR + MAGNETIC BASE w/FINE ADJUSTMENT + 22 pc Indicator Tip POINT SET - AGD SPEC: Home Improvement
1" Travel Machinist's Dial Indicator

 ... Suggestions for dial indicator - Page 1 - RunRyder RC Helicopter


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooooh ...Lee Valley has a nice one! 
Dial Indicator & Base - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now this one is _sweet_! 
Table Saw Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Products


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Harbor Freight and Lee Valley kits fit the bill exactly,
Thank you!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ralph, check out the Betterley Una-gauge here: Betterley Industries


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Run - Out - Gauge*

We poor folks use a feeler gauge. If it's good enough to fit a piston to a cylinder it's good enough for my kind of wood work.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Harbor Freight - in stock at the Everett store!!
I'll pick it up after work.

Thanks all!!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> Harbor Freight - in stock at the Everett store!!
> I'll pick it up after work.
> 
> Thanks all!!


The magnetic base available separately is a little iffy but I can work with it.

Accurate enough to match my digital calipers measuring the thickness of paper.

Total: ~$30 including tax.

There was a digital version of the dial indicator. I passed on that option.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ralph I have the one from Harbour Frieght. It works quite well. I am not sure why you would want one for centering turnings on the lathe. I have never used mine on it. I use my tool rest or just eye ball it. You are going to true it up anyway.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Ralph I have the one from Harbour Frieght. It works quite well. I am not sure why you would want one for centering turnings on the lathe. I have never used mine on it. I use my tool rest or just eye ball it. You are going to true it up anyway.


Here's the application I will use it for first.

I'm making a snare drum shell from staves of figured maple.
I created a jig to turn it over my router table but the circular end pieces were not stiff enough.
After I make stiffer end pieces, I'll use the dial indicator to make sure the shell is centered and then finish the rounding.
Granted, I should have just finished the shell's outside without removing it from the all thread and the end pieces.
With the dial indicator I'll soon be able to roll it again on the router table and then assemble and rock and roll.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Gothca Ralph. Didn't even think about that. I have never used a router to round things. I learn something everyday.


----------

